# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Cila është vlera e diskutimeve në forum?

## Albo

Te gjithe ju jeni rregjistruar si anetare  te forumit dhe merrni pjese ne te duke diskutuar ne nje larmi te madhe temash. Kete teme e hapa pasi do te ishte me interes per te gjithe nese ju do te ndanit me ne "vlerat e forumit" qe ju gjeni ne te. Dihet qe interesat e gjithesecilit prej jush variojne, dhe gjithesecili ka kendveshtrimin e tij mbi diskutimet qe gjen ne forum. Une ju pyes:

Cilat jane vlerat e ketij forumi per ju?
Cfare ju shtyn qe ta vizitoni ate?
Preferoni te lexoni shume e shkruani pak apo anasjelltas?

Diskutim te kendshem.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),*Neteorm* (19-03-2017)

----------


## Fredi

Per mua ky forum eshte dicka shume interesante. Ketu them mendimet e mia ne tema te ndryshme, jam njohur me anetare te tjere, flasim shqip mbi te gjitha gje qe eshte e domosdoshme per ne qe jetojme jashte shqiperise. Pershendes te gjithe stafin drejtues dhe te gjithe anetaret e ketij forumi.
Me respekt Fredi.

----------


## sydylimri

Hi  Aldo  ,hi  Fredi  ok  po  them dhe une  arsyen time  qe  shkruaj.
- Se  pari , me pelqen shume    ti shpreh  mendimet   e ndienjat   me  shkrim ! 
Dhe para  se  te  zbuloja   forumin ,  shkruaj . Shkruaja   neper  ditare  a   fleter  fletoresh , kam  shkruar  2-3  artikuj   dhe  ne gazeta  ,por  nese ne rastin  e pare   shkrimet  qe beja  ishin  shume   ''te  vetmuara''  dmth i  lexoja vetem  une ,  ne  rastin e dyte  ato  qe  shkruaja  nuk  e di se  si   priteshin  dhe  si  vleresoheshin  nga  ata  qe i lexoni ( nese  i lexonin ) ,dhe  nese  doja  te  beja  dhe  nje  hap  me  tutje  , gjithmone  ndihesha  dhe   frenohesha  nga   pasiguria   e   aftesive  te  mia .
 Ketu  ne  forum     keto   dobesi  shmangen  ,ose me sakte  zbuten deri diku ,  se  ne  radhe  te  pare  shkruaj   po  ato  qe  do  shkruaja   ne nje  ditare  , dhe   i  shkruaj  pa  frike  dhe pa  ngurim ( dmth jam vetvetja  )   por  njekohesisht  i lexojne   dhe  persona te  tjere  me bindje   dhe ide  te  tjera ,prej te  cileve   njekohesisht   mar  dhe   kritikat  e tyre   (pozitive  a negative )
 Nderkohe   forumi  me  jep mundesine  te   shkruaj me   shpesh   dhe  njekohesisht  te    shikoje  dobesit   dhe  aftesite  e   mia  .
Nje  aspekt  tjeter  i forumit  shume  i   rendesishme ( per mendimin tim )   eshte     demokraci dhe pluralizemi  i  mendimesh  dhe  ideve  ,qe  qarkullojne  ketu .
Nga  kjo ane  eshte   nje  shkolle  e  madhe .(  per  ata  qe duan te mesojne  kuptohet , ca  eshte  demokracia  dhe ca  eshte  qe  gjithkush te kete te drejte  lirie  ne  te  menduar  dhe me te  shprehur  )
Nje  tjeter  veti  e  forumit  eshte  se ketu mund  te  gjej  persona  me  te pergatitur  dhe me  te  informuar (  ne  fusha te ndryshme )  dhe kontakimi   me keta  njerez  me  krijon  mundesi per  te  evoluar  ose  me thjesht   per  te perfiuar  dhe  une   sado  pak  prej  tyre .
 E  verteta  eshte (  nuk kam shume  kohe qe  shkruaj ne  forum )   por  pasi te kem bere  nje    fare  rrethi  shoqeror  me  ata  personat  qe    me terheqin  dhe qe me mangnitizojne mua  (  kulturore+ shkencore )   do  doja   te hap  tema   bisedash  te  interesave te mia ..........jo se tani nuk me pelqejne perkundrazi ,por  do  doja   te  beja  dicka me shume (  ambicje  , thuajeni dhe keshtu   :buzeqeshje:  )
Megjithate    le  tia    leme kohes  te na tregoje  rrugen , dhe  njekohesisht  ju  falenderoj cuna  per mundesin qe    me  jepni .
Ju dergoj  urrimet  dhe pergezimet  e  mia  me te sinqerta    per  pune  dhe perpjekjet  tuaja  ,  shpresoje  se  do dali dica  e  bukur dhe me vlere  nga gjithe kjo  perpjekje.  Jam  pran jushe , dhe mbeshtes  perpjekjet  tuaja !

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Forumi shqiptar me ka mundesuar:

-te stimuloj mendjen time duke u munduar t'i jap pergjigje temave nga fusha te ndryshme 
-te rritem shpirterisht duke komunikuar dhe diskutuar me bashkebesimtaret e mi shqiptare, e theksoj kete, pasi ka vite qe nuk kam diskutuar me bashkebesimtaret e mi shqiptare
-te shpreh mendimet e mia lirshem ne nje vend ku ndjehem e mirepritur dhe e respektuar edhe pse marr pjese ketu per nje kohe relativisht te shkurter
-te mbush ate boshesi shpirterore per te komunikuar me bashkemoshataret e bashkekombasit e mi, te cilet ne jeten e perditshme me mungojne plotesisht.
-te rritem ne dituri te shume problemeve bashkekohore qe Shqiperia po kalon dhe te lexoj reagimet e shume shqiptareve jashte vendit ndaj ketyre problemeve
-te gjej vetveten

Dua ta perfundoj duke uruar perzemersisht inisiatoret dhe mirembajtesit e ketij forumi kaq serioz dhe prestigjioz per mundesine qe i kane krijuar mijera shqiptareve te mblidhen ne nje atdhe virtual ku secili mirepritet me bujarine e mikpritjen e famshme shqiptare!

----------


## Fredi

Sydylimri e ke shpjeguar aq mire dhe aq qarte bravo. Te njejtat arsye me shtyjne edhe mua pasi kam shkruajtur shume poezi dhe vjersha vete por kisha pasiguri ti tregoja diku tjeter dhe as ne forum nuk kam vene ndonje nga poezite e mia qe kam shkruajtur. Te njejtat arsye pra me terheqin edhe mua qe te shkruaj por nuk kisha kohe qe ta shpjegoja aq gjate. Kam kohe shume te kufizuar por perseri e gjej kohen te shkruaj ne forum dhe e kuptoni sepse..... nga qe me pelqen aq shume ky forum.
Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Fredi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sydylimri

Hi  cuna  hi  Studenti  Blu .  
Une  ne radhe  te pare  dua  te pyes   :e mira/e keqja: oderatoret  mbi  ca  baza  zgjidhen ?  Kane  thjesht  njohuri teknike  dhe  njohin  programin  ,  apo kane  dhe  njohuri kulturore  ?
Dhe  dua  te pyes  ALBO-n  :
Albo    symini  qe   keni  per    forumin  eshte  sasior ( dmth  te  mblidhen sa me shume njerez )  apo  cilesor (  dmth  te   mblidhen   njerezit  me nive  me te larte ) ?
Une  kuptoj   qe ndofta  per  shume prej  jush  kjo  ceshtja  e forumit  eshte  dhe  ''bisnes''  e ndofta  kemi  aryet  tuaja  qe  ndiqni nje politike  te  caktuar  , por  do  doja  ti  dija  dhe une  ( nese  eshte  e mundur  kuptohet )  qe  te mund  te beja    dhe une kritiken time  (  gjithmone  per  te  ndihmuar  e jo  per  te  ulur  a   nenvleftesuar   punen  e perpjekjen tuaj ).
Megjithate    do  doja  dicka  Aldo  dhe  prej  ju  cunash  qe  jeni moderatore  ne lidhje  me  vleresimet  qe behen   ; Te mos  vleresohen   vetem   ata  qe shkruajne  me shume ,por  edhe ata  qe shkruajne    bukur  e   me sakte , qe kane kulture  e  qe  jane  nje shembull i mire  qe shume prej nesh duhet  te  mesojme prej tyre .{  kush do i zgjedhi  keto  shrime ?   ketu  eshte  nje  ceshtje  e cila  mund te diskutohet  , dhe per te cilen mund te jap  mendime  te  ndryshme ...........} 
Gjithashtu    do  doja qe shkrimet  me te mira  , te  mblidheshin te  gjitha    bashke  , e   perfshiheshin  ne nje teme (  kjo  mund te behet  nje here  ne  jave a  ne 2  jave  )  Nuk  e di praktikisht  ne eshte  e  mundur .{ kjo varet  nga ju  moderatorat }
Sa  per  ate  qe thote  Studenti-Blu   dmth qe te  disa  tema  qe nuk i pelqejne te mbyllen , nuk jame   aspak   dakorte  ,per disa  arsye :
-Ne  radhe  te  pare  me ckritere  do  vleresoj   dikush   mesazhin e nje forumisti , dhe  a  ka  ay  Moderatore  aftesite  dhe  njohurite  per  te bere kritike  dhe  te  na  vleresoje  ?
Jo ,    besoje  se  duhet  qe  te gjitha  shkrimet  te  ekzistojen  dhe  te lejohen te gjitha  temat  .
Po ju jap nje shembull ,eshte nje   teme  
''Ca  mendim  keni per  greket ''  ku  shume mendime  fanatike  , injorante  e shoviniste    jane shkruar  aty ,   por kjo  seshte  arye  qe une    meqe  sjam dakorte me ato mendime  te  kerkoje mbylljene  e  asaj teme,  perkundrazi  do shkruaj  dhe do perpiqem me    mesazhet  e mia  dhe me  njohurite  e mia  tu  tregoje   atyre  qe kane ato mendime ,ku dhe pse   gabojne .  Kjo  eshte menyra   me  demokratike  dhe   nga  ana petagogjike  me  e sakta  , asgje nuk duhet  bere  me force  dhe me imponim , duhet  te  ekzistoje  qe  te gjtiha mendimet , ashtu sikurse  ekzistojen  , pavaresisht  ne shkruhen  apo jo ne forum .
Pastaje  eshte  ne  dore  te    secilit  prej nesh  te  lexoje  ato qe i pelqejne  dhe ato qe i interesoje .
Jam kundra  cdo lloje   perpjekje  per   kufizmini   te  lirise   ne  te  shprehur  !!!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## leci

nuk kam shume kohe qe e kam zbuluar forumin por te them te drejten me pelqen.eshte interesante sepse ketu besoj qe nuk mund te fshihesh dhe te shkruash ate qe mendon.mendoj qe jeta e shumices nga ne nuk te jep shume mundesi komunikimi gjate dites.nuk me pelqen fanatizmi,kur ofendohen fetaret me njeri tjetrin dhe ata qe bejne klasifikime racash,kombesh,ngjyrash  etj.por megjithate kuptoj qe çdo njeri ka mendimet e veta dhe eshte e drejte qe ti mbroje deri ne fund.
me respekt.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Enri

Vlera e diskutimeve eshte teper e larte. Por eshte e natyrshme qe jo cdo teme te arrije nivelet e deshiruara, dhe kjo per arsye qe dihen.
Sidoqofte mund te them me plote bindjen qe Forumi Shqiptar eshte me nivel me te larte nga te gjithe forumet e tjera.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Iliri88

Faleminderit per punen tuaj:

Desha te them qe nga te gjitha forumet, ky forum eshte me te vertete Forumi Shqiptar.  Para se te zbuloja kete forum kam qene anetar i nje forumi tjeter, dhe vizitor i disa forumeve te tjera, dhe gjeta qe administratoret e moderatoret e tyre pothuajse te gjithe kishin nje mision politik apo fetar, dhe ne bazen e ketij misioni, ata benin censurimin dhe diskriminimin ndaj anetareve te forumit.  Madje ne fund u lodha duke shkruajtur dhe duke i gjetur mesazhet e fshira nga administrata klerike muslimane e atyre forumeve me tituj shqiptar.

Per fat te keq, po te lexosh disa nga sygjerimet e mesiperme, edhe ketu kerkohet nga disa nje nivel me i larte i censures ne baze te te njejtave ide.  Ju lutem mos e ktheni forumin ne nje vend ku e drejta e fjales eshte nje mirazh shkretetirash.  Te gjithe kane te drejte te shkruajne mendimet e tyre.

Megjithese nuk kam qene aktiv ketu per shkak te faktit qe para se te vija ketu isha anetar i nje forumit tjeter, vlera e diskutimeve ne forum eshte kryesisht perdorimi i gjuhes shqipe.  Eshte nje kenaqesi jo vetem per te diskutuar une si person, por edhe per te lexuar shkrimet e anetareve te tjere.  Te gjitha tregojne ne nje menyre rrugen qe kemi marre ne jete, nivelin e edukates, deshirat, dhe endrrat e bashkatdhetareve.  

Falenderoj ata qe merren me mirembajtjen e forumit dhe u uroj suksese dhe lumturi ne jete.

I

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Kuntakinta

Kam vizituar forume te tjera shqiptare dhe besoj se "Forumi Shqiptar" eshte i vetmi ku diskutimet serioze ndahen me se miri nga ato me natyre humoristike apo mbush-e-zbraz. Nuk di nese jane antaret apo stafi qe e bejne forumin te tille, por di te them qe me terheq me shume se forumet e tjera.

Sinqerisht 
Kuntakinta

P.S. Ajo qe kam shkruar me lart nuk do te thote qe forumit i jap noten 10. Mendoj se ka dhe disa mangesira, te cilat nuk do i shpreh ketu, por te vrejtjet e keshillat.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Redi

Pergjigje ndaj shkrimit te Sydylimri

Kriteret e zgjedhjes se moderatoreve i kemi shprehur shpesh here po sidoqofte mund tua sqaroje perseri.

Nuk ndiqet absolutisht kriteri i Anes Teknike. Aq eshte e vertete kjo, saqe me ndonje perjashtim tek tuk, shumica e moderatoreve nuk jane te afte nga ajo ane dhe duhet ti shpjegojme cdo gje me pare se ti caktojme si te tille.

Moderatorit, perpara se ti jepen akseset tek Forumi ku do te moderoje, i jepet aksesi tek Forumi i Moderatoreve (anetaret e regjistruar nuk mund ta shohin ate forum) dhe atje duhet te qendrojne derisa te mesojne komandat dhe te lexojne rregulloren dhe cfare duhet te bejne. 
Pasi ti kene sqaruar dhe mesuar te gjitha, atehere i jepet aksesi tek forumi qe do te moderojne.

Perzgjedhja behet ne baze te aktivizimit dhe kohes se shpenzuar ne forum, aktivizimit ne nje forum te caktuar dhe nivelit te seriozitetit qe shpreh ne diskutime. Nuk i kerkohen absolutisht bindjet poltike apo besimi fetar.
Pastaj ka dhe vecori te tjera, por gjithsesi keto jane ato me kryesoret.

Qellimi yne i fundit ne kete forum ka qene SASIA. Pra asnjehere nuk e kemi pare forumin nga ai kendveshtrim dhe kush na viziton prej shume kohesh e ka kuptuar kete gje. 
Kemi bere c'eshte e mundur per te kufizuar shkrimet pa nivel tip chit-chat etj. Sasia ketij forumi i ka ardhur pikerisht nga keto veprimet tona, pasi vizitoret kane vleresuar seriozitetin tone ne drejtimin e forumit. 

Ne rast se do ta linim gjithcka te lire, atehere ky forum nuk do te kishte frekuentimin qe ka.

Ashtu si ju qe kerkoni lirine ne diskutime, ashtu e kerkojme dhe ne vete dhe te gjithe anetaret e tjere, por ketu duhen ndare gjerat.

Liria e teper pik se pari demton pikerisht anetaret, te cilet mund te jene te lire te shkruajne ate qe duan, por nuk jane te gatshem te presin pergjigjet qe marrin. Pra ka patur shume anetare te cilet i kane dhene te drejten vetes per te sulmuar, gjykuar apo ofenduar anetare te tjere, por nuk pranojne qe te marrin te njejten pergjigje.
Ne ketu nuk e zbatojme ate Liri, por mundohemi qe te nderhyjme.

Pra i kemi ndare pak a shume forumet ku mund te shkruhet ajo qe te vjen me pare ne mendje dhe ato ku duhet te mendohesh mire perpara se te postosh shkrime.

Persa i perket lirise se mendimit, ate po mundohemi ta aplikojme dhe deri ne nje fare menyre ja kemi arritur qellimit.

Por me kalimin e kohes kemi pare qe shumica e problemeve nuk kane ardhur per shkak te gabimeve tona si staf, por per shkak te mentalitetit qe kane shume anetare.

Une kur i kerkoj anetareve qe te Moderojne Forume, i kam shprehur pak a shume qe; "Nuk me interesojne Bindjet Politike apo Fetare qe mund te kesh, por duhet te zbatosh rregulloren e forumit."

Ne kemi marre shume sulme nga anetare me bindje te ndryshme poltike apo fetare.
Na kane akuzuar per komuniste, fashiste, demokrate, socialiste, thaciste, rugoviste, fondamentaliste islamike, ortodokse, katolike etj etj etj.

Ka patur anetare qe kane larguar sepse kemi lejuar poste per Berishen, apo per Nanon, per Rugoven apo per Thacin, per fene islame apo per ate ortodokse.

Do te isha preokupuar ne rast se keto sulme do te ishin te njeanshme, por perderisa jane nga te gjitha anet, tregon qe ne mbajme nje linje te pergjitshme neutrale. Edhe ky eshte nje faktor qe ka bere qe Forumi Shqiptar te jete forumi me i frekuentuar ne internet.

Faktor tjeter i rendesishem eshte edhe fakti qe kemi ndalur paragjykimet krahinore dhe shqiptaret i kemi konsideruar te njejte, pavaresisht se ku banojne, RSH, Kosove, Maqedoni etj.
Kjo ka bere qe ky forum te jete me i Frekuentuari jo vetem nga Shqiptaret e RSH-se por dhe nga ata te Kosoves dhe te trojeve te tjera shqiptare.

Pra nga njera ane pretendohet Liria e Shprehjes, por cdo anetar perpara se te pretendoje kete gje, duhet te llogarise veten e tij me pare.
Pra sa eshte ne gjendje ai te pranoje mendimin, besimin apo bindjen e kundert. 
Nuk mund te pretendosh Lirine e Shprehjes kur i kundervihesh nje myslimani apo nje ortodoksi pse ai mendon ate qe mendon dhe si pasoje te akuzosh stafin e Forumit si fondamentalist mysliman apo ortodoks.


Pra duhet te kini parasysh dicka. Liria e shprehjeve banale, ofendimeve apo sulmimeve personale demton anetaret qe e frekuentojne, frekuentimin e forumit dhe ul se tepermi nivelin e tij.

Liria e Shprehjes se Mendimin Politik, Fetar etj eshte i lejuar ne forum dhe ne bejme c'eshte e mundur per te qendruar te paanshem.
Kutphet qe here pas here nderrmarim veprime kur i gjykojme te drejta, por qe mund te mos dalin te tilla me kalimin e kohes. Pra me kohen shume gjera rivleresohen dhe ne nderhyjme me masa apo rregulla te tjera ne varesi te kushteve.

Pershendetje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Dua të ju përgëzoj për këtë forum. Cdo herë kur shqiptarët organizojnë dicka të mirë, m'u bë zemra mal. Pse? Pikërisht për arsye se shqiptarët kanë shumë nevojë për një  bashkim të mirë. Mjaft mafiozët (ekonomik dhe politik)  në kohën kaotike që kanë kaluar Shqipëria dhe Kosova, treguan "aftësinë" e tyre organizimi, ndërsa shumë shqiptarë të mirë mbeteshin  si të hutuar në vorbullën e ngjarjeve...

Ky Forum është shembulli i bashkimit të mirë. Forumi përfshin të gjitha fushat e jetës - qoftë shumë serioze, qoftë me karakter të lehtë dhe humoristik. Secili mund të gjejë dicka në Forumin tonë. Për mua si "dhëndër shqiptar" ky forum me jep material diskutimi kur po bëj muhabet me të afërmit e mi shqiptarë. Më frymëzon të vazhdoj punën time si koordinues i Komitetit suedezo-shqiptar. 

Filloj të mendoj për Rilindasit shqiptar. Për përpjekjet e tyre mbinjerëzore. Sa kanë punuar, sa kanë flijuar. Pa përpjekjet e tyre sigurisht Shqipëria nuk do të ekzistonte si komb sot. Organizuan mbledhje, botuan me sakrifica gazetat, broshurat dhe librat e tyre për të ngjallur opinion. Mbanin kontakt përmes letërshkëmbimit. Sot kemi mjetet elektronike. 

Ju, të dashur miq shqiptar, keni mundësi të bëni dicka më shumë se diskutime. Me ndihmën e Forumit mund të hapen projekte për të ardhmen e popullit shqiptar. Lëvizje në nivelin bazë, sic ndodhi në Suedi në kohën e rënies ekonomike dhe demoralizimit njerëzor para 150 vitesh. U lindën levizje popullore - kunder keqpërdorimit të alkoolit, për liri fetare dhe për ngritjen e klasës punëtore nga skamja dhe padituria. "Universiteti" i lëvizjes së punëtorëve ishte kuzhina e anëtarëve, ku mblidheshin për të studiuar politikën, historinë, gjuhën suedeze.... për të ecur përpara.  Ata nuk kishin mjete ekonomike por vepruan në kushtet ekzistuese. Mund të krahasohet me shkollën shqipe në Kosovë gjatë viteve '90, apo jo?

Me fjalë tjera: Ju keni një Forum të mrekullueshëm. A do të luajë mërgata shqiptare edhe një herë rolin pararojë që ka luajtur në kohën e Rilindjes? Pse jo - me vullnet, me bashkëpunim do të arrihet dicka. Një dëtyrë e vështirë, po, por një mundësi me perspektiva të mëdha. Politika nuk është mjet ekskluziv për qëverisjen e një vendi. Kur populli i thjeshtë ka mësuar elementet e demokracisë, kur ky popull ka përvetësuar diturinë e kohës sonë moderne - duke gjetur një model për botën shqiptare - atëherë politika nuk do të jetë një forum për dallavere, demagogji dhe korrupsion! 

Nuk di sa mund të arrini. Forumi shqiptar është një fakt i këndshëm, një forum demokratik ku secili ka zërin e vet. Këtu  mësojmë tolerancë, artin e debatimit etj.  

Do të dëshiroj të marr komentet tuaja. A jam në ëndërr apo realist në mendimet e mia?

 :macka e bardhe:   :macka e bardhe:   :macka e bardhe:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Julius

Nje pershendetje te vecante moderatoreve,Ju lumte 
 ky eshte me te vertete nje forum i bukur ku mund te gjesh lloj lloj njerezish te kesh mundesine te njihesh me cdo lloj pikepamje ke mundesine te shprehesh lirshem dhe te njohesh persona ineresante. Per me shume per ne shqiptaret qe ndodhemi jashte shtetit na jep mundesine te njihemi me zhvillimet brenda vendit me politiken kulturen dhe artin shqiptar. 
Per tju pergjigjur dhe pyetjes se Albos po them se mua me pelqen te lexoj shume dhe te shrkruaj pak ndoshta per arsye dembelizmi!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## kolombi

Ju lumte ,pergezime
Per shume nga ne forumi eshte bere si ato folete  prej qerpici diku ne ndonje cep te ballkonit tone,qe pret cdo behar dallendyshet e lodhura nga mergimi i fluturimeve.
Puna juaj e mrekullueshme ne njohu me miq te rinj e te vjeter,e per pak caste na bete te ndjeme atdheun tone te dashur e te larget kaq prane.

sinqerisht  kolombi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlEdIi

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Cilat jane vlerat e ketij forumi per ju?
> Cfare ju shtyn qe ta vizitoni ate?
> Preferoni te lexoni shume e shkruani pak apo anasjelltas?
> *


Pershendetje Albo!
Kam pare pothuajse te gjitha forumet e tjera qe jane ne gjuhen shqipe por qe asnje nuk arrin nivelin e Forumit Shqiptar,pra ketij forumi.
Ajo qe me shtyn dhe qe e vizitoi shpesh kete forum eshte gjuha shqipe ne radhe te pare,pastaj vin me radhe miqesia qe kam krijuar ketu dhe menyra e diskutimit (qe po vjen duke u ulur,por qe do flas pak me posht per kete)
Pothuajse po bej nje vit qe jam regjistruar ne kete forum dhe me pelqen te lexoi dhe te jap mendimin tim njekohesisht,pra te dyja bashk.

Tani i nderuar zoti Albo un si nje antar i thjesht i ketij forumi po them dicka qe ndoshta do te duket dhe eshte jasht kesaj teme.
Un personalisht ne kete forum kaloi nje pjese te mire kohe(2 deri ne 4 ore mund te them se eshte e perditshme dhe dy ose tre dite ne jave kaloi nga 4 deri ne 10 ore ne kete forum)...ka dhe dite qe nuk mund te hyj per arsye kurbeti apo teknike.
Ky forum ka vlera shume te larta dhe eshte nje nga forumet qe ka me shume antar dhe dihet lloje lloje kategorish dhe moshash.
Por ajo qe me ben pershtypje dhe qe mendoi se eshte ne dem te ketij forumi eshte sepse disa mod e kthejne ne personale apo hakmarrje kunder nje tjetri (per nje arsye apo nje tjeter) dhe keto duken dhe ju duhet te nderhyni atje ku duket.
Ketu jan ndertuar disa "klane"(grupe) qe nqs keta nuk shperbehen eshte ne dem te ketij forumi sepse sic e keni pare dhe ju shume antar te vjeter(nder te paret fare) nuk po japin me kontributin e tyre ne kete forum qe ne fillimet e tij ka qene i madh(te themi te drejten)
Ne shume tema nuk respektohet rregullorja e ketij forumi e cila thote :
*Ne kete forum nuk lejohet asnje gjuhe tjeter pervec SHqipes*
dhe kjo eshte nje shkelje sepse po te fillojm e te flasim te gjithe me ate gjuhe qe na vjen me permbar e me gjuhen e vendit ku jetojm...se mer vesh i pari te prasmin.
Dhe e fundit eshte per nen-forumin *Fjale pa Dogane*:
Nqs shkon dhe hyn atje shikon qe te pakten 40% e temave flasin per sex-in dhe duke e ditur qe shume nga antaret jan nen moshe per te hyre atje(por jan me te flakur per te treguar "eksperiencat e tyre ne fushen e sexit")....nga nje ane me duket si cudi qe te flasesh se si apo qysh ben dhe vepron ne sex dhe duket qe mendimet dhe llogjikimet jan prej nje adoleshenti se eshte e vetmja gje qe nuk ka lezet te tregohet me fjal.
Dhe ajo qe dua te them eshte:
Ose te hapet nje nen forum ku te flitet vetem per sex ose emri i pa-doganes te ndryshoi.

Me fal qe bera tere keto vrejtje sepse nuk eshte as ne natyren time te bej verejtje por duke qene se kaloi nje kohe te gjat ne kete forum mendoi se ato qe kam thene me lart jan ne dem te ketij forumi.
Eshte me te vertet nje forum i pa arritshem Albo dhe mos e lini ti humbin vlerat dhe ta bejne si pron private duke e zevendesuar me nje fjali:
"kujt nuk i pelqen te iki,se te tjere na vijn"
Kjo eshte e vertet por ama asnje nuk ka ikur dhe nuk iken nga qefi,por nga arsyet qe permenda me lart ose ndonje qe un se kam permendur.

Ju pershendes per punen qe keni bere dhe beni Albo per ta bere kete faqe web nga me te lexuarat.
Urimet e mija te sinqerta!

Miqesisht dhe me respekt Bledi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Është padyshim forumi më i mirë Shqiptarë në internet, dhe kjo jo sepse jam pjesë e stafit mirëmbajtës së këtij forumi, por e anasjellta, ndihem i nderuar që jam pjestarë i forumit.*

Bashkohem i padyzuar me opinionet e mira që janë thënë përpara meje, se ky forum është i mirë nga të gjitha aspektet, nga temat serioze, tek ato humoristike, në shkrimet letrare që anëtarët nga e gjithë bota publikojnë këtu, tek forumi i Gjuhës Shqipe ku ka aq shumë informacion sa të gjitha faqet e tjera shqiptare në internet s'e kanë të mbledhura bashkë. Tek forumi i Folkorit ku mund të çmallemi me pamjet e veshjeve tona folkloristike, tek tema e Shtypit të Ditës ku kemi nderin të komunikojmë përsëdrejti edhe me deputet të Kuvendit të Shqipërisë. Nga forumi i Artit ku ndodhet edhe Galeria e Piktorëve Shqiptarë, galeria më e madhe në internet ndaj sasisë krahasuar me faqe të tjera Shqiptare. 

Mendoj se edhe gjuha Shqipe në saj të këtij forumi ku mblidhen shumë shqiptarë të të gjitha trojeve po evolon shumë shpejt këtu. Është një kënaqësí t'i shikosh anëtarët të përzjejnë fjalët djalektore në shkrimet e tyre, si psh, anëtarë nga Shqipëria e mesme sot përdorinë fjalë si "tungii" ose "më kalle", karakteristke të Dardanisë, ose e anasjellta, të shikosh anëtarë nga Prishtina të shkruajnë "shnet" ose "notën", etj etj.  Pra, gjuha Shqipe në këtë forum po evolon në mynyrën më të drejtë, dhe pas disa vjetësh mendoj se do të jetë edhe shëmbulli më i mirë për rishikimin e gjuhës tonë letrare. 

Kaq për tani,
Drini.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Une ju pyes:
> 
> Cilat jane vlerat e ketij forumi per ju?
> Cfare ju shtyn qe ta vizitoni ate?
> Preferoni te lexoni shume e shkruani pak apo anasjelltas?
> 
> Diskutim te kendshem.*



Jam i nderuar qe pas nje kohe qe frekuentoj rregullisht kete forum kam mundesine te jap vleresimin tim.

1- Vlerat e ketij forumi jane madhore.

Eshte nje forum ku niveli i diskutimeve eshte goxha i larte po te krahasohet me forumet tjera. Me pelqen fakti qe ketu kam shume bashkmoshatar dhe njerez qe kane intelekt dhe deshire debati. Me pelqen larmishmeria e temave te diskutimit dhe menyra se si shtrohen ne diskutim. Puna e stafit duket e mrekullueshme dhe ju pergezoj per kete. Keni arritur te mblidhni shqiptare nga tere anet e botes dhe per kete duheni vleresuar. Na hoqet mallin. Na ndihmuat te luftojme kete ftohje dhe largim nga gjaku dhe kultura jone te shkaktuara nga kurbeti. Eshte faktor i rendesishem per tu permendur edhe ..gjuha shqipe.. e cila duhet pasuruar dhe kurre harruar. Kam vene re shume anetare hynin me nje shqipe te caluar dhe pas disa kohesh ne forum shkrimi i tyre ndjehet qe ka ndryshime kolosale. Forumi na eshte bere si nje lokal i preferuar ku sa here qe ndjejme vetmine dhe deshiren per miq shkojme aty dhe c,mallemi. Artikujt e ri per gjendjen aktuale shqiptare na ndihmojne gjithashtu, sidomos disa prej nesh qe ndodhen pak larg atdheut dhe jemi ne kontakt shume te vogel me ndodhite dhe perparsite e vendit tone. Kemi mall o njerez , jetojme larg dhe perballemi me shume sakrifica ne jete, ndjejme nevojen e gjakut tone , duam te puthim dhe guret e lagjes , duam te degjojme gjuhen tone te embel qe dikur e perbuznim, dhe ju na sollet nje pjese te saj ketu.
Ndoshta une personalisht jam pak i shmangur ndaj temave shoqerore dhe politike por duhet te kuptoni qe streset ndikojne ne jeten tone dhe durimi per te qene me te perqendruar na vret pak dhe tjetra eshte qe duke mos qene ne kontakt te perditshem me jeten aktuale ne Shqiperi na ben te mos kemi shume per te thene dhe debatuar dhe une e kam zet te hyj ne nje debat pa fakte dhe argumenta dhe pa force per ti mbrojtur postimet e mija.
Ju pergezoj nga zemra per kete pune fantastike dhe uroj qe ky forum te behet me dinjitoz sec eshte.

2-Cfare ju shtyn qe ta vizitoni.

Sic e thashe edhe me lart deshira per te qene ne kontakt me vellezerit dhe motrat tona dhe nevoja per te qene sa me te mirinformuar me gjendjen aktuale te Shqiperise na shtyn te vizitojme kete forum. Kam bere miq qe flas shpesh me to dhe me kane ndihmuar ne shume aspekte. Kam informacion me te pasur per kombin. Nese ndjehem i merzitur kaloj kohen dhe argetohem duke debatuar dhe lozur me anetare te ndryshem. Sinqerisht qe merzine shpesh e thyj duke shfletuar dhe diskutuar ne forum. Ka edhe nga ato qe jane te lindur sarkazmike dhe vlojne nga deshira per te ofenduar dhe abuzuar ndaj anetareve me postet e tyre duke u munduar te ngjajne sa me te zgjuar dhe djallezor por tek e fundit secilit i jepet drejtim ashtu sic e meriton dhe nganjehere nevojiten edhe keshtu lloj mostrash sa per te ballancuar nivelin....pastaj pyll pa derra nuk ka.

3- Preferoni me shume te lexoni dhe te shkruani pak apo anasjelltas.

Po te shikoni numrin e postimeve dhe diten e rregjistrimit tim duket haptas qe bej pjese tek ato anetare te cilet shkruajne shume . Kam deshire te shkruaj , te debatoj me anetaret , te mundohem te hap tema te reja , te zgjoj nga gjumi debatin duke u munduar te jap sa me teper impulse dhe duke angazhuar shume veta ne diskutim...cfaredolloji qofte ky......
Mendoj numri i anetareve qe besdisen nga postet e mija eshte shume i vogel dhe per kete anketimet e ndryshme flasin me qarte...megjithate une do beja c.eshte e mundur qe ketij forumi te mos i bjere vlera dhe mjafton nje sinjal nga ju dhe postet do pergjysmoheshin.
Preferoj te shfletoj mendimet e te tjereve dhe te perfitoj aq sa mundem nga to. Shfletoj edhe tema te ndryshme politike packa se nuk jam i afte te pergjigjem dhe kjo ndodh per shkak te shkeputjes dhe informacioneve qe kam per Shqiperine.


Duke e mbyllur dua t,ju falenderoj edhe nje here dhe t,ju pergezoj me shpirt per kete forum madheshtor qe keni krijuar.

Paci fat kudo dhe Zoti qofte me ju !!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MtrX

të lumtë goja vëlla!!!
Nuk besoj se më mbetet shumë për të thënë pas këtyre fjalëve të thella nga Wolf...
Sidoqoftë ky forum në internet, padyshim është një nga forumet kombëtare më të mëdhenj e më të gjerë ndër kombe të botës. Dhe merita më e madhe, dhe të gjithë zemrat tona shqiptare, janë te drejtuara nga ju Albo, dhe po ashtu stafi i moderatorëve, me vlerësimin: JU LUMTË!!!
dhe me urimin: PAÇI BEGATI NË JETËN TUAJ!!!
se ky shërbim që po i bëni gjithë shqiptarëve anembanë botës, do u dihet per nder...
me respekt të madh, dhe me përgëzimet më të sinqerta MtrX

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## drini_në_TR

*WOLF POWER* dhe *MtrX*!!!

Sinqerisht, s'mund të rija pa e thënë dot, keni shkruar MADHNISHËM!!! Një shkrim që veçse ndriçon nga pozitiviteti, nga optimizmi. Pajtohem krejtësisht me ju, dhe s'pretendoj se mund ta shpreh më bukur se ju këtë ndjenjë! 

Pritni sa të vijnë edhe anëtarët e tjerë nga pushimet. Forumi do jetë akoma edhe më mirë  :buzeqeshje: 

Sinqerisht,
Drini në Los Angeles.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Orku

Ky forum bart dy elemente shume te vyer per zhvillimin e cdo shoqerie (ne rastin konkret te shqiptareve kudo qe ndodhen):

1 - Komunikimin 

2 - Informacionin

Mendoni pak se cfare kenaqesie eshte te lexosh se ka shqiptare qe mesojne, praktikojne, riperterijne, pasurojne ose prefeksionojne gjuhen shqipe permes ketij forumi. Vetem kaq do te ishte me shume se e mjaftueshme per te provuar vlerat dhe dobine e tij.

Por te mirat e komunikimit shkojne shume me larg se ruajtja e  gjuhes. Permes informacionit, debatit, replikave dhe pikepamjeve te ndryshme te gjithe ketu kemi mundesine te explorojme realitete dhe bote te tjera qe ekzistojne jashte asaj tones .... kemi mundesi te marrim prej tyre cfare na pelqen per te permiresuar veteveten. Kemi mundesi ta shikojme boten me syte e te tjereve gje qe ne jeten reale eshte shume e veshtire per shkak te komplekseve dhe ambicjeve. 

Forumi i ngjan nje panairi te larmishem karakteresh me ide, kultura, mentalitete, tradita,profesione, interesa, aftesi, dhunti, ndjesi e tipare nga me te ndryshmet qe nderthuren,nderlidhen dhe nderveprojne gjate gjithe kohes me njeri tjetrin duke na dhene te gjitheve nje harte shume me te sakte te realitetit.   

Ndokush mund te thote se keto nuk jane vetem karakteristikat e forumit tone por te botes virtuale ne pergjithesi.  Mundet por keto mundesi i percillen realitetit dhe shoqerise shqiptare  pikerisht nga ky forum qe eshte me i madhi, me cilesori dhe me i organizuari nga te gjitha inisiativat e tjera te ngjashme me te. 

Te besh dicka te dobishme per veten eshte interes llogjik dhe nevoje, por realizimi i nje mundesie te tille per nje numer kaq te madh njerezish, meriton  <<zili>>.

----------

